

The Confessions of an Arrogant Startup CEO - karsonenns
http://francispedraza.com/the-confessions-of-an-arrogant-startup-ceo

======
rolandal
Classy response/apology.

I would have also personally tried to find a unique/obvious subject line in
the same direction as Francis took to get Mark Cuban's attention.

